#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Chiang Mai Apartments next to Old City

## DrAndy

Our newly renovated apartments are nearly ready for occupation - see this thread for some pics

https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...tments-27.html (DrAndy's Rachman-style apartments)


they are approx. 55-65 sq m each, have aircon, kitchen, bedroom(s) and lounge, hot water, furnished or unfurnished

they share a roof terrace with great views; there is a concierge who can clean your apartment and do your laundry (as required with an extra cost direct to her) and good security

easy access to the tourist areas, 5 min walk to Tha Pae gate

price from B8000 to B12000 a month with generous discounts for annual payment in advance, plus a small service charge 

PM me for details please

----------


## Ganesh

Tried to PM you but don't have enough posts to do it.  Any chance you'd rent one out for just a month, the end of December to the end of January?  I've got family visiting then and need to find them a place to stay.

Let me know.

----------


## DrAndy

that is possible as they have not yet been filled

bump up your posts by playing in the games room.

----------


## DrAndy

I  have sent you a PM

----------


## Sumbitch

Dr Andy,

I'm looking for a long-term rental (1+ years). Do you have any vacancies?

P.S. I'm working on my post count by posting this message :Sorry1:

----------


## Sumbitch

Dr Andy,

I am interested in a long-term rental (1+ years). Do you have any vacancies?

----------


## keemoog99

hi keemoog here.  just signed up. looking for one year rental late 2104. going to aua for thai language.  if you don't have anything, can you recommend something close to aua and safe and not too expensive?  traveling with adult daughter.  we have been to thailand before. thanks.  i will start checking this forum for other info in preparation for our stay.

----------

